# Decisions..



## Pixel9ine (Jan 30, 2007)

A crossroads in traffic, as well as in life...







These street signs are on separate poles, within 40' of each other. I couldn't quite get the angle I wanted (or keep the horizon straight, for that matter!), as I had to stand on top of a newspaper box to get the height I needed to line them up... ohh well.


----------



## bryanwhite (Feb 1, 2007)

Just curious, how far away were you shooting from?  At first glance, I thought you had perhaps taken a picture of an intersection where the signs were on the same post.

Very nice shot, lots of stuff to lead the eye around.


----------



## Pixel9ine (Feb 1, 2007)

I was about 10 feet away from the "College St." sign, 50 feet away from "University Ave.", standing up high so that the two signs would almost line up.

DoF was a little hard to manage with that much distance between the two signs, so I took two exposures with each sign in focus and blended in PS. I'm not sure it came out that well, but that's why it's in "Bloopers"...


----------

